# Plan review this::::



## cda (Mar 8, 2017)

http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/07/architecture/new-apartment-architecture/index.html


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 8, 2017)

impressive design, and yes a nightmare to review


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 8, 2017)

peer review on the structural, good exit analyst, and lot of colored highlighters and a bit at a time


----------

